# OBRAS HIDRAULICAS - INGENIERIA DEL AGUA > Puentes >  Algunos puentes de Donosti.

## JMTrigos

Algunas fotos de hace tiempo.

----------


## REEGE

Gracias por enseñarnos esos puentes JMtrigos!! La verdad es que nunca hemos estado en Euskadi y como todo el norte, debe de tener maravillas!!
El segundo con esos nubarrones... IMPRESIONANTE!!
Saludos.

----------


## tescelma

> ... La verdad es que nunca hemos estado en Euskadi y como todo el norte, debe de tener maravillas!!
> 
> Saludos.


Pues como dice mi mujer (que no es del norte): no conocer el norte es pecado.

----------


## JMTrigos

Gracias por los cumplidos. Por cierto no son nubarrones es la bruma matinal en retirada hacia el mar. Un día de esos que amanece gris y neblinoso pero que poco a poco el sol acaba ganando por suerte.

----------

